# bs reading is 5.1 is that good?



## will2016 (Sep 18, 2010)

i have managed to test my blood sugar levels for the first time in months, it was 5.1 after fasting for 8 hours is this good? i tested it before hand after all my meals of the daay and it was 9.2, am i doing ok please?


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 18, 2010)

will2016 said:


> i have managed to test my blood sugar levels for the first time in months, it was 5.1 after fasting for 8 hours is this good? i tested it before hand after all my meals of the daay and it was 9.2, am i doing ok please?



That all sounds fine to me on the basis of being between 4 and 7 for the fasting level and between 7 and 9 (pretty much) for the 2hrs after a meal level (assuming your readings were for 2hrs after).

Andy


----------



## Steff (Sep 18, 2010)

Will that sounds perfect . Hope them numbers remain for you x


----------



## gail1 (Sep 18, 2010)

Sounds a great number to me


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 18, 2010)

Type 2 envy 

Well done. You're obviously on the ball. 

Rob


----------



## will2016 (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks all, it never ceases to amaze me the speed of response on this forum


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Sep 18, 2010)

The numbers sound just right, I'd be happy with those.

This forum is pretty good at quick responses, it always amazes and pleases me too.


----------

